# La Cimbali Casadio Enea On Demand Grinder



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

So I purchased a shipping damaged Enea from Ebay here in the U.S. Seller was very accurate in his description of the unit. I was pleasantly surprised when it arrived in the original box. Clearly it had been dropped from a significant height. The portafilter holder was bent, some damage to the plastic cap on the top of the machine and surface scratches was about it on the outside. On the inside the capacitor housing was broken loose from the mounting, same with the control board and several of the connectors had pulled loose from the on/off switch. A little hot glue, reconnecting and it powered up and appears to work as intended.







It's an interesting grinder with very little U.S. market share or support. I did find and download an owner's manual with basic set up info.

I'd appreciate any insight on the grinder that members can share. I'm very interested in how to open it up and clean it without impacting the electronic controls or settings. The mechanical aspects are pretty straightforward but I have some concern about the electronic controls. Thanks.


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

I owned a casadio enea for a year, let me know if you have any questions. I didn't open it up much though, @russe11 will be able to tell you about how to keep the settings the same


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I had one which I sold to Russel, I found it difficult to get information, got the same basic diagram I think you have.


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

GCGlasgow said:


> I had one which I sold to Russel, I found it difficult to get information, got the same basic diagram I think you have.


The one you sold to Russell was the one I bought from him haha. It's back in his possession again though.

Yeah it's not a terribly popular grinder over here, however the german forum (kaffee netz I think) has a few threads on it. The most annoying thing about it was the shape of the throat, which stored a ton of beans (100gish) but was sloping so it was hard to have any sort of tube hopper.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Hi @ncrc51

undo thumbscrew that holds bean hopper, you will see four holes with cross head screws underneath where the hopper was, undo these and pull out grind adjuster knob to remove top section. You have a worm drive that works from the adjuster knob, loosen two screws of drive and slide drive away from corresponding drive on collar. Remove three tiny screws on collar, remove collar. you can then spin off top burr clockwise(machine uses mazzer 64mm burrs).

When reassembling (reverse of above) screw top burr in untill burrs are touching then back off 1/2 turn or so. At this point you can reset the reading of the fine-course little bean icons in display, put them in central position by turning with your fingers the worm drive with two screw while it is loose, then re-tighten them to keep drive in place.

If when you come to set up your grind the icons have shifted way left or way right you can leave you grind where it is... remove top plates, loosen two screws on drive and re centralize bean icons so that they are somewhere near center as you adjust at a later date.

This is from memory so I may have missed somethng!

Let me know if thats enough info?

@khampal I taped a bike inner tube around base of tube to give it a snug fit.


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks so much. Very helpful. Re centering the display icons should the display be off after disassembly was a concern. Now it's clear how to do it. And thanks for the picture of a creative small hopper.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Measure the throat of the hopper for tube diameter. I used electrical tape with a short length of inner tube, taping and wrapping until I got a decent fit, my tube was just a spare piece I had so needed a bit of padding, you may get away with just tape on the right size tube?

I have unscrewed the clear plastic part of the hopper and kept the plate it's fixed to with the safety cutout thumbscrew... it covers up the holes and you do not have to do anything to the micro-switch of the safety cutout it just works as normal.


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks for the additional info. I had already done as you suggested with removing the screws from the hopper to make it easier to remove it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2019)

how screen not writing.only led


----------



## Rokkett (Feb 14, 2020)

Hi folks,

My grinder is very similar, labelled Magnum On Demand. It is old, well-used but still produces a very pleasing result.

Can anyone tell me how to re-set/change the programmed grind times?

thanks


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

^^^@coffeechap


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rokkett said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My grinder is very similar, labelled Magnum On Demand. It is old, well-used but still produces a very pleasing result.
> 
> ...


 Here you go


----------



## Rokkett (Feb 14, 2020)

Nice try, thank you. Mine is not a touch screen model. Must be too old and never common enough to be recognised. Just like me! But it produces a sublime result and I love it. I love my wife too.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rokkett said:


> Nice try, thank you. Mine is not a touch screen model. Must be too old and never common enough to be recognised. Just like me! But it produces a sublime result and I love it. I love my wife too.


 Have you tried pressing both buttons at once when you first turn the grinder on to access the menu screen.?


----------



## Rokkett (Feb 14, 2020)

Yes, pressing Single & Dbl buttons and Power and it displays 1OFF. Press + & it displays 1ON; press - & it displays 1OFF. Holding down + & - then power button displays t299.

What exactly is switching On or Off?

My dilemma is the Manual Statement: 'Note: the difference in grinding time for a double dose in the user mode ranges between 0 and 100 hundredths of a second (from 0 to 1 second)'

How do I get into a menu that will allow an time adjustment of more than 1 second?

thank you

View attachment Magnum_Mine_Manual.pdf


----------

